# What permit would I need to buy exotic butterflies and moths imported from the U.K?



## Insectboi111 (May 11, 2011)

What permit would I need to buy (and breed, but not for sale) exotic butterflies and moths imported from the U.K, including Silkworms? I'm in the U.S, in Florida.


----------



## Pssh (May 12, 2011)

You can actually buy a lot of the butterflies right here in the US.


----------



## Insectboi111 (May 12, 2011)

Well, I can't find any breeders of exotic butterflies and moths in the U.S.


----------



## What (May 12, 2011)

Insectboi111 said:


> Well, I can't find any breeders of *exotic butterflies* and moths in the U.S.


That would be because they are illegal to keep without permits that are not issued to individuals and sometimes even to facilities that have met all the qualifications. Enjoy the native species, there are more than enough.


----------



## Insectboi111 (May 12, 2011)

What said:


> That would be because they are illegal to keep without permits that are not issued to individuals and sometimes even to facilities that have met all the qualifications. Enjoy the native species, there are more than enough.


What permit would I need to buy them, including other exotic and not exotic insects?


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (May 12, 2011)

I think that domestic silkworms may be bought in this country-when I googled Mulberry Farms they were still marketing them.

Native butterflies may be fostered by fostering their food plants.
Since hatchlings cannot fly away from pesticide applications organic gardening methods are imperative if you wish to ever experience a butterfly garden...whose butterflies may appreciate sunny basking stones and puddles whose mineral content is more nutritional than plain water.

Hornworms turn into moths as large and as striking as many butterflies.
Since hornworms are widely believed to be unmitigated pests there are no laws protecting them...just don't let them go!!!

Silkworms AND hornworms are available at Mulberry Farms.

Native butterflies are not-but you can attract them.

Painted ladies may come-they fly on both sides of the Atlantic Ocean.

Happy butterfly gardening!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## What (May 13, 2011)

Insectboi111 said:


> What permit would I need to buy them, including other exotic and not exotic insects?


I would imagine, if you bothered to look a little bit, you might find a page such as this.


----------



## BeetleExperienc (May 13, 2011)

You would also need to check with your state folks. FL is known for not allowing much in the way of insects.

Steven


----------



## LeilaNami (May 14, 2011)

Fair warning: Dallas Zoo didn't even bother with exotic Lepidopteran permits.  They are very difficult to get.


----------



## SandDeku (May 14, 2011)

Insectboi111 said:


> What permit would I need to buy (and breed, but not for sale) exotic butterflies and moths imported from the U.K, including Silkworms? I'm in the U.S, in Florida.


If you really want them... Why don't you just buy them "mounted"? They're dead and preserved-- but that's the closest I could imagine you will get to those if you never moved there. lol.

----
Plus there are MANY MANY beautiful species of butterflies in the USA to begin with. I'm no butterfly or moth expert. But don't luna moths occur in the states as well are being sold live? So why not opt for those? I never met anyone whose thought those were  not "cool". They live a short period of time though.


----------



## Insectboi111 (May 14, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> If you really want them... Why don't you just buy them "mounted"? They're dead and preserved-- but that's the closest I could imagine you will get to those if you never moved there. lol.
> 
> ----
> Plus there are MANY MANY beautiful species of butterflies in the USA to begin with. I'm no butterfly or moth expert. But don't luna moths occur in the states as well are being sold live? So why not opt for those? I never met anyone whose thought those were  not "cool". They live a short period of time though.


True, but, the last time I raised Luna Moths, my Sweet Gum Tree died. I live in Florida, so they do occur, where could I buy some other than my local nursery, Lukas Nursery? Last time I went to there they didn't have any Luna Moths for sale.

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




What said:


> I would imagine, if you bothered to look a little bit, you might find a page such as this.


I did see that, but, I changed my mind on getting exotic butterflies, because that permit is too costly.


----------



## What (May 14, 2011)

Insectboi111 said:


> ...where could I buy some other than my local nursery, Lukas Nursery? Last time I went to there they didn't have any Luna Moths for sale.


Why are you asking us? Can you not find the people offering lunas online? I know of 5-10 off the top of my head and saw 3 at the Bug Fair today, stop asking us to do work for you, it isnt that hard to search on google. :wall:


----------



## Insectboi111 (May 14, 2011)

Are these people good? http://www.butterflyworkx.com/


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (May 17, 2011)

*What permit would I need to buy exotic moths and butterflies imported from the U.K.?*

Luna moth larvae feed on more than one type of tree.
Please find out which of these would do well where you live.
Perhaps a more extensive menu than one (dying!!!) tree would encourage them to come back to youerhaps with a little bit of help.


----------

